# Anyone know of any mid to north Ga pay dove shoot opportunities?



## boparks (Jul 21, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone knows of and can make suggestions for opportunites to get in on some pay shoots?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 21, 2009)

Few and far between.


----------



## fredw (Jul 21, 2009)

Bobby, the August issue of GON is usually a good source for pay dove hunts.


----------



## SHMELTON (Jul 21, 2009)

Bobby, there will probably be one in Jefferson that is put on by an outdoor Men's group.  I went the yr before last, and it was great.  I couldn't make it this past yr.  but I heard it was just as good.  I will let you know when I hear something for sure.


----------



## Brushcreek (Aug 5, 2009)

There is one in Lavonia on all those corn fields just across the road from the racetrack. i'll try to get the guys info if i can


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 6, 2009)

Keep us posted on the field


----------



## zzweims (Aug 6, 2009)

We're in Milledgeville and have a few memberships still available.  http://zzfarms.com


----------



## Mark Brooks (Aug 18, 2009)

Brushcreek,
Any contact information on that Lavonia field?

Thanks
MB


----------



## Matt.M (Aug 21, 2009)

Bump to the top for more views/interest.

I have a buddy or two from the Atlanta area that are very interested in going dove hunting again.


----------



## safebuilder (Aug 21, 2009)

Lavonia is the King farm...I was told 90 bucks for the season includes BBQ first day....I will get a number in the next day or so


706 491 9588 Mr. Morris King


----------



## easbell (Aug 22, 2009)

Opening weekend $150 in Wilkinson County. 10 miles South of Milledgeville and 30 min East of Macon. PM for more details. 4 spots left.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Aug 22, 2009)

fredw said:


> Bobby, the August issue of GON is usually a good source for pay dove hunts.



They only had a few shoots in that issue.  LIke less than two pages.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 24, 2009)

A buddy of mine checked out the King farm Friday.  He said that they haven't even started harvesting the corn, and the best 2 fields are planted in soybeans this year.  I don't know if the first season is going to be any good, but the second season should be good.  This will be my 3rd year up there.


----------



## boparks (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replys here everyone.

I've been MIA for a while and just checked this again.

Really nice of everyone to shareb info and I appreaciate the pms.

Looks like I'm set.


Thanks again


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 28, 2009)

I've got a bad feeling about the King Farm.  With all the rain this week, there's no way they could have gotten the corn harvested.  They were already late.  It should have been cut 2 weeks ago.  I'm gonna ride up there one morning next week and look around, but I think the first season may be a wash this year.  I hope the October season is good.


----------



## davis211 (Aug 30, 2009)

Eddy, please keep us posted on Kings.  One of my buds is going next weekend but I haven't decided yet.  I only hunt opening weekend - that's it for me due to deer season.
thanks.
AD


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 30, 2009)

ive talked to mr. king in lavonia. said he has alot of birds. i already got a spot to go on opening day though


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 30, 2009)

That's what he told me too.  I just wish that the corn had been harvested earlier.  They won't have a lot of time to find the spilled corn before time to shoot em.  I'll be there opening day though, unless something better comes along in the next 5 days.


----------



## Boneskull (Aug 31, 2009)

I still have a couple of spots left on my field in Middle GA. It is planted in Browntop millet and I have mowed nearly 1/2 of it now plus some strips. I will mow some more on Tuesday and the rest on Thursday. Only right under the powerlines is left to mow. We will be shooting on a CLEAN Field.
There are already ALOT of dove there each morning and from about 3:00 PM until 7:30 each day.
PM me if interested. The field is located near Macon.
Bone


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 31, 2009)

davis211 said:


> Eddy, please keep us posted on Kings.  One of my buds is going next weekend but I haven't decided yet.  I only hunt opening weekend - that's it for me due to deer season.
> thanks.
> AD



hey AD im off that weekend and im looking for a place to shoot. call me, and let me know how much it is to shoot $$


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 1, 2009)

Drove up to the King Farm today.  Most of the corn is still standing.  I'm probably not a very good judge of land size, but I'd guess they've got about 50-75 acres cut out of the 200 or so acres that they have planted.  The field that I had hoped to hunt is still standing.  There were a few birds around, but not nearly as many as I'd hoped to see.  I'm going regardless, since I don't have any place better to go, so maybe I'll see some of you there.


----------



## waterdogs (Sep 3, 2009)

has anyone heard of the shoot in Ila ga. on nowhere rd. heard this guy puts on a good one, and its first come, talked to someone today and he said he has put one on for the last few years.


----------



## davis211 (Sep 3, 2009)

I heard that King had some equipment problems that contributed to a late cutting.  I have talked with some guys that say King's should be a good shoot ($90-$95 for the season) - still not sure.  I just hate to pay that much for one day (I only hunt opening day).

waterdogs, Chandler is the one having the shoot near Ila- been doing it for 20+ years - just got off the phone with him.  He has 200 acres of millet that's not quite ready.  He said that he hopes to cut everything late next week.  This would put him about 2 weeks out.  Keep me posted if you hear anything close- I'll try to call you later.


----------



## waterdogs (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks for the info AD. im not looking to spend alot of $ just to hunt opening day. keep me posted ,


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 3, 2009)

davis211 said:


> I heard that King had some equipment problems that contributed to a late cutting.  I have talked with some guys that say King's should be a good shoot ($90-$95 for the season) - still not sure.  I just hate to pay that much for one day (I only hunt opening day).
> 
> waterdogs, Chandler is the one having the shoot near Ila- been doing it for 20+ years - just got off the phone with him.  He has 200 acres of millet that's not quite ready.  He said that he hopes to cut everything late next week.  This would put him about 2 weeks out.  Keep me posted if you hear anything close- I'll try to call you later.



I haven't talked to David King this week, but I sure hope they got their equipment fixed and get some more corn cut by Saturday morning.  If not, there ain't gonna be room for more than about 30 hunters without people setting in each other's laps.  Some of you are familiar with the property.  This is what I saw Tuesday.  The medium-sized field beside the equipment barn behind Morris's house and the small field between Morris's house and David's house are cut and ready.  They started cutting the large field by the chicken houses on 77, but only got about 20 yards away from the fence.  The large field above the lake on Lou Gurley road hadn't been touched.  The rest of the property was planted in other crops.  Like I said, unless they've worked hard the last 2 days, we're gonna be packed in like sardines to shoot at just a few birds.  I'm looking forward to Sunday when all the "opening day only" shooters are gone.

If Chandler in Ila is going to cut next week, the birds won't find the feed before the first season ends, and the feed will be gone before the October 10th second season opener.  He needs to wait until the last week of September to cut the millet, and then cut a little at a time, if he wants to have birds for the second season.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Sep 3, 2009)

Just drive around out towards rockmart. There will be signs on the roadsides all over the place. The landowners want to fill up thier shoots.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 4, 2009)

I talked to David King this afternoon on my way to work.  They got the combine repaired and got the other two fields cut since Tuesday.  There should be plenty of places to hunt.  I'll be there around 8 or so.  See ya'll there.


----------



## jard (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll see you guys at Lavonia on King Farms tommorrow.  Definitely gonna hunt Sat. afternoon (should get there about 4 on Sat due to school) and Sunday and if its good, drive back up on Monday.  I'm like 6'6" 320 so I'm not hard to spot.  Save me a seat!

Gimme a call  270-227-2006 Justin


----------

